# High altitude Brisket



## mrogersbbq (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm headed to Alma Colorado Dec 26 and wile I'm there I will be cooking a Snake River brisket at 13,300 Feet.  I have been reading some info on this forum about high altitude cooking but I have to say it has me more confused.  in Alma water boils at 198 so does that mean if I normal cook a brisket to 206 that I should cook it to 192 for similar tenderness and should cooking time be shorter or longer.


----------



## mbogo (Dec 13, 2015)

Brisket is good at any altitude!!   That said, and I don't have much experience at it, I just moved from 1200' to about 8000, and It seems like pulled pork, ribs & such seem to be done in about 3/4 of the time it used to-  as always, a good thermometer is key. Brisket is unpredictable, to say the least, so get 'er in early!!   Enjoy!

PS Beer & brisket at 13,000 ft -   nighty nite......


----------

